# Need Programming Instructions For Gm Racing Champ Esc



## trickedoutrc (Apr 25, 2009)

I Have A Gm Racing Champ Esc With Reverse And I Need To Know How To Program It. It Is Pretty Old But Seems To Work Well. I Just Need To Know How To Change The Profile Settings For Braking And Reverse. Any Help Would Be Great.


----------

